# Sign-up list for MOTW - continued!



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2007)

This is the thread which serves as our original_sign-up-list_for_MOTW - and according to this list we have 30 willing members, Chris82 not figuring, he expressed interest in becoming MOTW elsewhere ... 23 of those 30 have already been MOTW and some have not been around for quite a while so ... what we need is new willing members to become our Member Of The Week, which basically means: you get asked all sorts of questions about yourself by other members, which you will answer - truthfully, so we all hope  -, and the other members may also ask you to take photos of things like your shoes, your car, your bathroom, the inside of your fridge, whatever ... and you take those pics and post them here. 

Sign up, folks, be our future MOTW, add to the list, just write: "I'm in" and you're in! :mrgreen: Easy as that


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 26, 2007)

i'm still up for it! have i been it before? sorry if i have and haven't replied or anything, i had a short tPF break for a while


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2007)

No, you must have said "I'm in" elsewhere (I *think *we had a second list running in which also Chris82 said, he wanted to be MOTW, but I cannot find that list). 
You are "in" now and will be MOTW soon .


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 26, 2007)

oooh neato


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm willing to play.:thumbup: Pictures and all.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 26, 2007)

Am I humble enough?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2007)

OK, apparently when this morning I went through the "old" list (by using a link provided by Alison), for some reason I got an old version, and many members that had already signed up did not show. Meanwhile the other thread has been unearthed in its new version, and out of it I copied this list of willing members:

List of Members who say &#8222;I&#8217;m in for MOTW&#8220;

GoM
omeletteman
Archangel
Mentos007
Digital Matt
AndreaK
morydd
Funkyflame
reverend
lostprophet
JTHphoto
PhotoGal
Bethany 138
bigfatbadger
Chiller
tekzero
Peanuts
magicmonkey
nitefly
zedin
LittleMan
Jocose
Antarctican
doenoe
Luminosity
JJP
Midget Patrol
bace
hotshot
TheBeginning
joyride
Mansi
surfingfireman
WNK
spako
PhilipWeir
EBphotography
summers enemy
JamesD
BubblePixel
ShootHoops
Alex06
Chris82 
Becky
nyypan
Rob
Indecent Exposures
MommyOf4Boys
V.Alonso
zombiekilla
Mitica100
duncanp 
Oldnavy170
Mad_malteaser
Boris152
JIP
PlasticSpanner
Jeff Canes
Hyperion
Cal Grundert
Jennifer Lyon84
(Ghastly) Krueger
his4ever
nabero
mainiac
*Lars Leber........................................................................>now on!*
Puscas
HASHASHIN
PNA
CMan
JDS
brighteyesphotos
drgibson
Tangerini
newrmdmike
Rayná
cherrymoose
firemedic0135
Chris of Arabia
DRodgers
Fangman
ravikiran
BoblyBill
CalebPhotographer
craig
Avis
DwainDibley
ferny
photogincollege
Claff
lifeafter2am
wildmaven
ajay
ScottS
Zendianah
hawkeye
Sideburns
altyfc
WDodd
Damian_i15
Christina
Lisa_B
spiffybeth

All names in green are those of members who have already been MOTW (plus unimaxium and ClarinetJWD even though somehow I cannot find their names on the list... that may well be a copying mistake of mine, though).


----------



## HASHASHIN (Mar 26, 2007)

im in!

sounds like fun


----------



## PNA (Mar 26, 2007)

Count me "in"......please.


----------



## PNA (Mar 26, 2007)

BTW.....is the donation an annual thing?


----------



## CMan (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## JDS (Mar 26, 2007)

Count me in...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 26, 2007)

For those of us already "in", do we confirm?

I'd also have a suggestion, maybe you can announce next weeks MOTW with the current one, so people can have more time to get aware?


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 26, 2007)

Count me in. I tend to get bored at work some days and would love to have an excuse to take random pictures.


----------



## drgibson (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm


----------



## drgibson (Mar 26, 2007)

in.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## newrmdmike (Mar 26, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm out  .. at least for some coming months ... years ... whatever.


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 26, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## cherrymoose (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 26, 2007)

Well that's a years worth of weeks


----------



## firemedic0135 (Apr 9, 2007)

Im in !!! put me down,I'll show ya my dirty ass fridge:lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm in...

>;o))


----------



## HASHASHIN (May 14, 2007)

who picks the member of the week.....

whoever it is slacks


----------



## LaFoto (May 14, 2007)

I know...


----------



## DRodgers (May 14, 2007)

count me in


----------



## Fangman (May 22, 2007)

Add me to the list


----------



## LaFoto (May 22, 2007)

Done and done


----------



## ravikiran (May 24, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 2, 2007)

And me too...


----------



## CalebPhotographer (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm in too!

=)


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 22, 2007)

In you are!


----------



## Becky (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm still good for this... I know I'm soon on the list... apologies for my once more disappearing act... happens when university work piles up... I finished uni recently and officially graduate next week (woohooo) so unlucky for you all I'll be found prowling the boards again :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey, good to know, Becky !
Gives me THE idea of who is going to be our MOTW as of Monday to come  !!! Cool! Get prepared.


----------



## craig (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm in.

Love & Bass


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 28, 2007)

Cool. Find yourself in the list now (no alphabetical order, just how and when people say "I'm in!") .


----------



## craig (Jun 28, 2007)

Perfect!

Love & Bass


----------



## Avis (Jul 9, 2007)

I might be talked into putting myself forward :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh. AVIS!
Well ... "might be talked to" means that ... now ... you *are* putting yourself forward to be put on the list?
You really want our members to get to know you better?
Coolest idea ever!
I'll put you on the list NOW!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 9, 2007)

You'll be sorry


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2007)

You know him?


----------



## DwainDibley (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't know if I'm too new to be included, but count me in too....

Wonder if I'll regret this!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2007)

You may be new now, but by the time it is your turn, you'll be one of the "oldtimers" on board, heeheehee   (Sorry, it is a long list, see?).


----------



## ferny (Jul 18, 2007)

Bah, go on then. I'm in.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2007)

Right, you said so -> now you are in. Last on the list as of now. :greenpbl:


----------



## photogincollege (Aug 7, 2007)

Im in. If you'll allow that is.


----------



## GoM (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, chuck me in again


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2007)

GoM - aren't you on top of the list? And in "green" which means you have already once been MOTW?

Photoincollege. Welcome to ThePhotoForum.
I'll put you on the list then .


----------



## Claff (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to play!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess I'll play!  

I'm in.


----------



## GoM (Aug 8, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> GoM - aren't you on top of the list? And in "green" which means you have already once been MOTW?



You know it!


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 18, 2007)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee..........what a fun idea! I'm in if it's ok to be a newbie.


----------



## Lars Leber (Oct 18, 2007)

What is going on with the MOTW thing?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2007)

It is on holidays ... (still).
But --- it might come back. Like ... on 1 November or so. OK?


----------



## cherrymoose (Oct 18, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> It is on holidays ... (still).
> But --- it might come back. Like ... on 1 November or so. OK?



:mrgreen: Glad to hear it's coming back! So is it still going to be member of the week, or member of the multiple weeks?


----------



## Ajay (Oct 21, 2007)

That sounds fun!  I'm in!


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 26, 2007)

not sure how good of a subject i'd be, but I want to play anyway!  I'm in


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm in if this happens again.


----------



## ScottS (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh sweet idea! Count me in as well!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 29, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> it might come back.


 
May I suggest some changes in the announcement method?

I think the MOTW should be informed like a week in advance so s/he can confirm availability. Some people in here travel a lot, some have other activities and some may no longer care.

It might avoid the problems that came across in the previous installment.

Edit: maybe we can get an updated list of signees?

S


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 30, 2007)

The list on Page 1 of this very thread is the one I update as soon as someone wants to be added to the list, so that one is always up-to-date, Krueger.
And be warned. You'll be our first new MOTW as of Sunday, Nov. 4!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, I thought I was already on a promise for that one... :er:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 30, 2007)

Were you? Oh *dear!* 
Are you willing to wait until the eleventh of the eleventh?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 30, 2007)

Go on then, I'll let you off...


----------



## zendianah (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll play along.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 30, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> The list on Page 1 of this very thread is the one I update as soon as someone wants to be added to the list, so that one is always up-to-date, Krueger.
> And be warned. You'll be our first new MOTW as of Sunday, Nov. 4!



Mine needs to be added to that list

Thats a huge list btw!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 31, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Hey, I thought I was already on a promise for that one... :er:


 
Go ahead, Chris take 4th Nov, I'll take 11/11.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 31, 2007)

OK, Chris it will be as of 4 Nov and Sergio, the "ghastly" Krueger, as of 11 Nov --- and hawkeye gets added to the list ... but there are once more new additions of people who said, "add me, oh add me" and no longer show up ... To make sure I choose someone who still VISITS the forums is one of the hard parts, believe me!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 31, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> OK, Chris it will be as of 4 Nov and Sergio, the "ghastly" Krueger, as of 11 Nov


 
Cool, thanks!



> To make sure I choose someone who still VISITS the forums is one of the hard parts, believe me!


 
Part of the reasons to suggest you contact 'em beforehand


----------



## altyfc (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm willing, although I'm a relatively newbie with my post count so you might want to wait until I have more posts under my belt.


----------



## WDodd (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm in! Sounds like a good time.


----------



## damian_i15 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Christina (Nov 18, 2007)

sounds like fun. im in.


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 19, 2007)

fine, i'm in. 

Im also tired, I'm going back to bed.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 19, 2007)

i'm in!


----------



## Buszaj (Nov 24, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm in.. I think it could be fun.


----------



## WDodd (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't been around as much lately but I'm still willing to do MOTW!


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Feb 22, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## matt-l (Feb 22, 2008)

sounds fun!

im in


----------



## Lisa B (Feb 25, 2008)

im still in...


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 10, 2008)

is this still happening?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 10, 2008)

No.
Not really. Should it be happening?


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 10, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> No.
> Not really. Should it be happening?



I think it should happen.

If it's not happening why have a sign-up thread that is sticky?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 10, 2008)

Too true, now that you mention it ... do you want to take over from me?


----------



## Arch (Mar 10, 2008)

it could restart... but what i would probably do is to lock this thread and start a fresh one as there is a back log of people who said yes but arn't around anymore.... if your willing and able then rock and roll.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 10, 2008)

well im happy to run it if thats ok. but i cant lock threads so one of you will have to do that


----------



## terri (Mar 11, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> well im happy to run it if thats ok. but i cant lock threads so one of you will have to do that


Done! :salute:

I'll un-sticky this thread, as well, so as not to be confusing when you start your new one, LP. Holler when you do and one of us will make it a sticky.

Have fun with it!


----------

